# Another cat with a surprise for their master



## Paco Dennis (Aug 21, 2021)

Posted by
u/MowgsMom

_"He actually thought I’d want this"_​






No thanks


----------



## WheatenLover (Aug 21, 2021)

My cats brought in a live garden snake and a live chipmunk -- both unhurt. Both times I locked myself in the bedroom and called my husband's boss so he could come home and save me. I am very afraid of live wild animals, birds, and reptiles unless they are outside.

I had to lock the door because one of the cats could open doors with round doorknobs.


----------



## win231 (Aug 22, 2021)

WheatenLover said:


> My cats brought in a live garden snake and a live chipmunk -- both unhurt. Both times I locked myself in the bedroom and called my husband's boss so he could come home and save me. I am very afraid of live wild animals, birds, and reptiles unless they are outside.
> 
> I had to lock the door because one of the cats could open doors with round doorknobs.


LOL - "Save me."     
I think you mean a _"Garter Snake."  _ Ain't they pretty?


----------



## timoc (Aug 22, 2021)

WheatenLover said:


> My cats brought in a live garden snake and a live chipmunk -- both unhurt. Both times I locked myself in the bedroom and called my husband's boss so he could come home and save me. I am very afraid of live wild animals, birds, and reptiles unless they are outside.
> 
> _*I had to lock the door because one of the cats could open doors with round doorknobs.*_


*That would not be of any use, Wheaty, everyone knows that cats can pick locks with their sharp claws. *


----------



## WheatenLover (Aug 25, 2021)

timoc said:


> *That would not be of any use, Wheaty, everyone knows that cats can pick locks with their sharp claws. *


If I'd known that, I would have been a cat burglar!


----------

